# Mekk 4g sl primo



## johnno1812 (10 Dec 2012)

made a right mess up and accidentally bought a Mekk 4g sl primo frame online thinking ti was a full bike.

anyway i cant afford the shimano ultegra kit however im curious as to if i buy a shimano 105 group-set would i be able to fit the 105 to the bike instead of the ultegra??
absolutely any info would be grateful.


/john


----------



## ianrauk (10 Dec 2012)

yes.......


----------



## black'n'yellow (10 Dec 2012)

the nice thing about self-build is you can fit anything you like.


----------



## johnno1812 (10 Dec 2012)

thanks so much for the advice,

im going to buy the kit myself but am clueless about where to start.

do i need a particular model of 105? etc etc i mean for the frame size etc?

Mekk 4g sl primo full carbon frame size 56cm


----------



## ianrauk (10 Dec 2012)

johnno1812 said:


> thanks so much for the advice,
> 
> im going to buy the kit myself but am clueless about where to start.
> 
> ...


 

No, the groupset is one size.
Whatever you buy will fit your frame.
A full group set will contain.
Cranks, Cassette, Brakes (front & rear) derailleur mechs (front & rear), STI Leversx2 (Brake/gears), cables and bottom bracket. (I think I have remembered everything).

Has your frame bolts for a braze on deraillieur or does it take a band on?
You need to decide if you want a triple or double groupset.
Also if you want standard gearing or compact gearing

Have you the tools to do the job? Most of the above can be set up on the bike with a set of Allan Keys and a set of Phillip's Screwdrivers)
For the Bottom Bracket though you will need a BB tool.

You will also need to buy a saddle, Handlebars, seatpost, seatpost clamp, pedals, bar tape, wheels (tyres and inners) and Quick Release levers. 
(I guess the frame came with forks and headset)

Some of the best prices for 105 groupsets are from Merlin Cycles (Google for their website).
You Tube is your friend at how to fit components to a frame.
It may also be worth your while getting a book on bike maintenance. Something like Zinn & The Art Of Road Bike Maintenance.


----------



## johnno1812 (10 Dec 2012)

so ive been looking and found this

*Shimano 105 Super SL Champagne GroupSet 2x7 speed WOLBER BR HB FH FD RD BB BL FC*

*what does all the **2x7 speed WOLB ER BR HB FH FD RD BB BL FC mean??*
*i presume the 2x7 means 14 gears over 2 big cogs?*


----------



## black'n'yellow (10 Dec 2012)

7-speed groupset will only be about 20 years old. Look for a 10-spd group ideally.


----------



## ianrauk (10 Dec 2012)

You've got yourself a nice new frame so get yourself a nice new groupset.


----------



## johnno1812 (11 Dec 2012)

"Has your frame bolts for a braze on deraillieur or does it take a band on?
You need to decide if you want a triple or double groupset.
Also if you want standard gearing or compact gearing"

this means nothing to me buddy im not dont with the lingo  wish i did though.

p.s. im really grateful for all this help

also i havent recieved the frame yet


----------



## johnno1812 (11 Dec 2012)

Looking at
Shimano Ultegra 6500 172.5mm cranks 
Shimano Ultegra 6500 calipers 
Shimano Ultegra 6500 front derailleur 
Shimano Ultegra 6500 rear derailleur 
Shimano Ultegra Flight Deck gear/brake levers (9 speed) 
Shimano 10 speed chain 
Shimano BB 6500 bottom bracket 
Shimano Ultegra cassette (9 speed) 

bit confued tho, why does the size of the Shimano Ultegra 6500 172.5mm cranks matter?


ive also seen#

Shimano 105 5700 BB Cups (105 10 Double) 
Shimano 105 Black 5700 Brakes 
Shimano 10 Spd 105 5700 Cassette 
Shimano 10 Spd 5701 105 Chain 
Shimano 105 Black Double 5700/5750 10 Spd Chainset 53/39 
Shimano 105 Black (5700) 10 Speed Double Front Derailleur 
Shimano 105 Black (5700) 10 Spd Rear Gear 
Shimano 105 Levers (with cables) 

what u guys think

im 6'1, my legs are quite short for a 6'1 bloke tho, they are about 30-31 leg.

some peeps would say the bike will be too small for me, but mt 55cm Viking Seems to fit ok.


----------



## johnno1812 (11 Dec 2012)

also whats the craic gonna be about wheels?


----------



## AndyRM (11 Dec 2012)

johnno1812 said:


> also whats the craic gonna be about wheels?


 
You will need some...


----------



## johnno1812 (11 Dec 2012)

Haha


----------



## AndyRM (11 Dec 2012)

As far as sensible advice goes, if you are building with Shimano components, it will need to have a Shimano freehub.

They'll also need to be 700c.

Buy the lightest you can afford.


----------



## black'n'yellow (11 Dec 2012)

Planet X AL30 - that's the wheels sorted. Next..?


----------



## pally83 (11 Dec 2012)

I've got a set of MOst Wildcats with Conti GP4000s you can have for £150. Wheels have done about 500 miles and tyres about 200. Also includes an Ultegra 12-25 cassette.

PM me if interested.


----------



## Sittingduck (11 Dec 2012)

What kind of riding are you going to do? Is it hilly or flat?


----------



## johnno1812 (11 Dec 2012)

what i read online said that the MOst Wildcats arent very good? but ill consider it but its a bit much for me 150 buddy.


----------



## johnno1812 (11 Dec 2012)

i live in oldham so its mainly going to be hilly and not much flat until it warms up then im gonna try a few comps.


----------



## Sittingduck (11 Dec 2012)

I would consider getting a compact chainset, that's usually 34 teeth on small ring and 50 on big. May help getting up hills, because you could struggle in a hilly area, when you are starting off. You could even consider a triple, for an even wider range. Of course, you may well climb like a wippet, who knows  One of the Groupsets above mentions 39/53 which is a standard double, not a compact. Have a look online at the differences between road bike gearing, before ordering, imho.


----------



## johnno1812 (11 Dec 2012)

if i get a triple chainset tho, do i need a crazy expensive groupset??


----------



## Sittingduck (11 Dec 2012)

No - the groupsets will be very similar, just a few subtle changes, depending on which one you get. For example, you can get a Shimano 105 Triple groupset for pretty much the same price as a double, or compact double. Just pays to investigate a bit before splashing the cash. Different people will tell you different things about which variations they like or not. It's quite a personal thing. Could you perhaps test ride a few bikes and see which you get on with? If I was starting cycling and lived in a hilly area, I think I may well end up cursing the purchase of a standard double, but that's just me...


----------



## johnno1812 (12 Dec 2012)

i started cycyling last summer and did a bit over the summer months and i cycle to work 3x a week anyway. i mean its only 10 mins each way but its better than nothing.. i currently have a bike but its not all that, Viking San Marino 2011.


----------



## AndyRM (12 Dec 2012)

Unless it's been altered, that's got a standard (39/53) double on it. You may find a compact a bit easier, but if you're coping with the standard I'd stick with it. Again though, this is personal preference.


----------



## johnno1812 (12 Dec 2012)

its just arrived and wow its amazingly light,
it has an ultegra sg -x 53-B built in, do you think thats the same



> standard (39/53)


 what u said andy?


----------



## AndyRM (12 Dec 2012)

That would be the outer chainring, in standard size.

Do you have any pics of the frame? Looks a really nice one!


----------



## pally83 (12 Dec 2012)

johnno1812 said:


> what i read online said that the MOst Wildcats arent very good? but ill consider it but its a bit much for me 150 buddy.



No probs. The wheels are sound but suffer because they're not as fancy as competitor offerings on similar bikes. I think it's a fair price with the tyres and cassette but no worries - just thought I'd try my luck. 

Happy building anyway :-)


----------



## johnno1812 (12 Dec 2012)

the innerchainring says sgx 10s 39-b


----------



## johnno1812 (12 Dec 2012)

heres a picture of the bike, what the seller sent me.


----------



## johnno1812 (12 Dec 2012)

so i need,

seat
wheels
groupset
pedals
 and im good to go i think

oh and tape for the handlebars


----------



## pally83 (12 Dec 2012)

Have you included for a seatpost in there?


----------



## johnno1812 (12 Dec 2012)

i think theres a carbon seatpost with it


----------



## johnno1812 (12 Dec 2012)

> It comes with forks,headset,ritchey Alu 110mm stem,ritchey Alu 42c-c handlebars,elite bottle cages,carbon seat post and 10mm carbon headset spacer


----------



## johnno1812 (12 Dec 2012)

bit confused now but if it says

SHIMANO ULTEGRA SL 'COMPACT' 10 SPEED GROUPSET.

10 speed as in 10 gears?? 
or is int 30 gears lol as theres 3 cogs on the chainset


----------



## johnno1812 (12 Dec 2012)

SOME1 SELLING THIS BUT DONT KNOW WHAT TO MAKE OF IT OR WHAT IMLOOKING FOR. P.S no pics sorry


-------------------------

SHIMANO 105 DOUBLE CRANK SET INCLUDING THE BOTTOM BRACKET (SEE PICTURE 4)
SHIMANO 105 REAR DERAILLEUR 10 SPEED (SEE PICTURE 2)​SHIMANO 105 FRONT DERAILLEUR DOUBLE (SEE PICTURE 2) ​SHIMANO 105 FLIGHT DECK REAR GEAR SHIFTER 10 SPEED​​INCLUDE HANGING BRACKET​ (SEE PICTURE 3)​SHIMANO 105 FLIGHT DECK FRONT GEAR SHIFTER DOUBLE (SEE PICTURE 3) INCLUDE HANGING BRACKET​SHIMANO 105 FRONT BRAKE CALLIPER (SEE PICTURE 2)​
SHIMANO REAR BRAKE CALLIPER (SEE PICTURE 2)


----------



## johnno1812 (12 Dec 2012)

also not too sure what next purchase is.... the set or the wheels?hmmm


----------



## Rob3rt (12 Dec 2012)

WTF is this thread about! O.o

Can you not just return the frame? Have a good read of the page you bought it from, if there is any ambiguity, that could mislead (other you being a numpty and not reading it properly) then they ought to take it back no questions asked.


----------



## johnno1812 (12 Dec 2012)

im building a bike and asking advice


----------



## johnno1812 (12 Dec 2012)

http://www.bikes2udirect.com/B3879.html

this is my current bike. just so people can see what ive been using.




Lightweight alloy road race frame with mudguard clearance
Shimano Sora 18 speed gears with STI dual control levers
Aero V section double wall rims, CNC sides & Q/R hubs
Tektro alloy dual pivot brakes with Shimano alloy levers
Alloy crank arms with sealed cartridge bottom bracket

*Please note: This bike now comes with a plain black saddle*

The San Marino upgrades in the Viking road range to the
18 speed Shimano Sora operated by dual control STI levers - a
feature often found or more expensive bikes. 18 speeds give
you great flexibility to meet most choices of speed or slope. The
dual control levers allow you to maintain the drop handle bar
posture for greater efficiency.

For the serious rider, fit the San Marino with mudguards to
make an ideal sportive, Audax or winter training bike saving
your high end road bike the from the rigours of salt and dirt. 

 
Show technical specifications







*Style:* Gents 700c Racing
 *Wheel size:* 700c


----------



## ianrauk (12 Dec 2012)

Listen.
Forget all the second hand nonsense.
It's going to cost you just as much to get all the right components and even then they may not be any good or have little life left in them.

JEJAMES
Full 105 Compact groupset *HERE* for £449.
It has everything included.

But check if the frame is braze on or band on for the front mech.


----------



## johnno1812 (12 Dec 2012)

how do i check


----------



## ianrauk (12 Dec 2012)

johnno1812 said:


> how do i check


 

Ask the seller


----------



## Rob3rt (12 Dec 2012)

Return the frame?


----------



## johnno1812 (12 Dec 2012)

hes away, does this help? This is the underside, if u need morepics just say


----------



## youngoldbloke (12 Dec 2012)

I see the bike had electronic kit on it. Is the frame set up for standard cables?


----------



## Sittingduck (12 Dec 2012)

Who took that pic? There is already a chainset attached, or is it a pic the seller took, before removing it and shipping?


----------



## AndyRM (12 Dec 2012)

Earlier he said that the outer front ring was 'built in'. This is starting to confuse me...


----------



## johnno1812 (12 Dec 2012)

ok sorry for the confusion, i took the pic, he has given me the chainset.



> that's got a standard (39/53) double on it.


 

and youngoldbloke 


> I see the bike had electronic kit on it. Is the frame set up for standard cables?


 I dont know sorry?


----------



## johnno1812 (12 Dec 2012)

im not sure however if the _(39/53 double is any good?_


----------



## AndyRM (12 Dec 2012)

Right, so you have a chainset. That's a good start!

If the frame isn't set up for traditional (non-electronic) gear cables, you're stuffed (I believe). Unless you have a lot to spend on electronic kit to fit on the bike...


----------



## AndyRM (12 Dec 2012)

johnno1812 said:


> im not sure however if the _(39/53 double is any good?_


 
There's nothing wrong with it. Those are standard cog sizes. It's all about preference.

As I said, it's what's on the bike you're riding currently.


----------



## johnno1812 (12 Dec 2012)

looks like a selling job


----------



## Rob3rt (12 Dec 2012)




----------



## johnno1812 (12 Dec 2012)

any doesnt think i can use a standard groupset and cant afford the di2s


----------



## Rob3rt (12 Dec 2012)

Most frames that allow DI2 use, can accept mechanical gears too, the DI2 provisions are an "extra".

I would advise returning the frame and finding a complete bike OR take the frame to your LBS, tell them what level groupset you want and then leave it to them to source and fit everything. Then you can begin the learning curve of bike building and maintenance part by part as things wear out etc, rather than start out with zero knowledge and a full bike build on your hands.


----------



## Broadside (12 Dec 2012)

I think you have made a mistake in buying this frame and you should try to return it. 

The first pic shows the bike equipped with Shimano electronic shifter kit, you can see the front derailleur is clearly electronic shift. As others have pointed out this means you cannot fit non electronic kit primarily as you do not have any downtube bosses to route the cables thru. You will end up with a bodge solution unless you go Ui2 but you need megabucks to do that.

My recommendation is to go back with a grovel to the seller and attempt to return the frame, or save up the £££'s for a Ui group set plus another few hundred for the finishing kit, wheels etc.


----------



## Rob3rt (12 Dec 2012)

dmoran said:


> I think you have made a mistake in buying this frame and you should try to return it.
> 
> The first pic shows the bike equipped with Shimano electronic shifter kit, you can see the front derailleur is clearly electronic shift. As others have pointed out this means you cannot fit non electronic kit primarily* as you do not have any downtube bosses to route the cables thru*. You will end up with a bodge solution unless you go Ui2 but you need megabucks to do that.
> 
> My recommendation is to go back with a grovel to the seller and attempt to return the frame, or save up the £££'s for a Ui group set plus another few hundred for the finishing kit, wheels etc.


 
Internal cable routing!


----------



## Broadside (12 Dec 2012)

Rob3rt said:


> Internal cable routing!



A fair point well made! I do however think he has still bitten off more than he can chew on this occasion.


----------



## johnno1812 (12 Dec 2012)

thanks guys, next question... if i have tokeep the frame. do they have any cheaper internal cable routing gearsets coz my budget doesnt even come close to di2?


----------



## Rob3rt (12 Dec 2012)

All groupset's can be internally routed, all this refers to is the running of the cables through the inside of the frame rather than along bosses on the outside.


----------



## Rob3rt (12 Dec 2012)

dmoran said:


> A fair point well made! *I do however think he has still bitten off more than he can chew on this occasion*.


 
Agree hence my other post just above your comment


----------



## johnno1812 (12 Dec 2012)

so whats the problem then?? more expensive?? i dont undertsand


----------



## johnno1812 (12 Dec 2012)

i said on the first post that it was bought in error.i thought it was a full bike and have already asked fora refund off the seller and he denied the request.


----------



## AndyRM (12 Dec 2012)

There's no real 'problem' with internal routing, and it's no more expensive, it's just more of a fiddle to do.

On what grounds did you ask the seller for a refund? If you've not read the ad correctly he's probably entitled to say no.

I think the best advice you've been given is to take it to a shop, explain what you want and get them to do the build for you. A mate of mine bought all the parts he needed, got about 3/4 of the way through his build, got a bit stuck and got a bike shop to do the rest for him, for a small fee. Decent chaps in bike shops, for the most part!


----------



## johnno1812 (12 Dec 2012)

> On what grounds did you ask the seller for a refund? If you've not read the ad correctly he's probably entitled to say no.


 
i misread his ad. and asked for him a refund coz i fudged up basically.


----------



## AndyRM (12 Dec 2012)

johnno1812 said:


> i misread his ad. and asked for him a refund coz i fudged up basically.


 
A pricey mistake, no doubt, but you've been given good advice on here. 

Why not wait (and save up) until you know a bit more about what you are doing. You've an excellent starting point for an awesome bike. 

There's nothing wrong with the one you've got, and you can use it as a starting point for building up knowledge about replacing worn out parts etc.


----------



## Broadside (12 Dec 2012)

AndyRM said:


> There's nothing wrong with the one you've got.


 
I completely agree with this, you have got a brilliant starting point to have a brilliant bike but I think you need to work out what to do before buying anything else.

1. Sell the frame on and take a potential hit on not getting the same value that you paid for it
2. Buy the kit to turn it in to a usable bike, which will include as a minimum Shimano 105 but preferably Ultegra groupset (lets say £420 as Ian points out from Merlin Cycles), handlebars (£30), bar tape (£15), Stem (£20), cables (£30), saddle (£50), wheels (£100 min), tyres (£40), inner tubes (£10). So to get this bike on the road you are looking at £715 which is not a sum to be sniffed at. I said that I thought you had bitten off more than you could chew because I didn't think you appreciated what you need to buy or how to do it, and you may have other complications with retro fitting mechanical shift on a frame previously used for electronic shift. Also I don't know what condition the steerer is in and whether it has been cut to a length suitable for you. You might also need to pay for LBS labour if you get stuck with fitting any of the bits.

As you can see there is a fair bit to it if you have not done anything with a road bike before, but if you have the money then go for it, you will end up with a cracker.

What was given as the reason for sale of the frame BTW, is there any sort of damage to it?


----------



## redcard (12 Dec 2012)

Can you link to the auction page?


----------



## AndyRM (12 Dec 2012)

redcard said:


> Can you link to the auction page?


 
Based on the picture and other info, I think it's this:

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Mekk-Full-Carbon-Road-Bike-Frame-/160931630328?clk_rvr_id=424695749352


----------



## johnno1812 (12 Dec 2012)

He said he was a pro racer or something n had a bike upgrade given to me off his sponsors. And that he was taking the group set off for his gf bike.


----------



## johnno1812 (12 Dec 2012)

Yeah that's the auction


----------



## Rob3rt (12 Dec 2012)

johnno1812 said:


> so whats the problem then?? more expensive??* i dont undertsand*


 
Therein lies the problem, you don't understand even the basic's. Therefore every time we make a suggestion or offer advice relating to one question/comment etc you are immediately confused and do not understand this, therefore there is going to be a never ending series of questions where every suggestion needs spelling out in baby steps to you. While we are here and happy to help, we can not do and explain every last minute detail, it would be best if you get a LBS to step in and fix it for you.

BTW the ad states that it is a DI2 only frame! Major fail going on here!


----------



## johnno1812 (12 Dec 2012)

I take it your this forums forum monkey then rob?


There's always one. Who likes to argue. 


Remember which section I've posted in and if u really have to have a go about stuff like this why don't u go into a section not named Beginners. I posted in beginners for a reason and that's to ask advice from experienced friendly people. Everyone's got to learn somewhere. Where did you learn.?


----------



## Rob3rt (12 Dec 2012)

I am not having a go, nor am I arguing, I am making a valid point.

If you ask a question, we provide an answer, which then leads on to another 3-4 questions which in turn lead onto another 3-4 questions each, the number of questions is going to spiral out of control and you will get nowhere. Yes this is the beginner's section, that doesn't mean it is the place to get full bike build buying and assembling instruction which is essentially what you require, in which case you would be best either paying your LBS to order in all the parts and show you how to assemble the bike, or to just do it all. It is far more manageable to learn about bike building by maintaining and replacing components as and when they need it rather than starting from scratch with no clue.


----------



## johnno1812 (13 Dec 2012)

It is a valid point, but I'm asking what are the best parts what are quite affordable and people keep giving personal advice. To be honest Robert if you don't like me asking for help and your not willing to... Just ignore the post/thread.

Refards


----------



## johnno1812 (13 Dec 2012)

Regards *


----------



## Rob3rt (13 Dec 2012)

I am willing to offer advice and offering sound advice is what I have done. My advice is to take it to someone who know's what they are doing to get it on the road, then to use general bike maintenance as a bite size learning process in learning to build and maintain a bicycle.


----------



## johnno1812 (13 Dec 2012)

Ok then that being said I thank you for your advice,


----------



## AndyRM (13 Dec 2012)

johnno1812 said:


> It is a valid point, but I'm asking what are the best parts what are quite affordable and people keep giving personal advice. To be honest Robert if you don't like me asking for help and your not willing to... Just ignore the post/thread.
> 
> Refards



There is a valid reason for giving personal advice, and that is because what you are trying to do is a personal thing.

You don't have an off the shelf bit of kit on your hands. You have the basis of a bicycle which you can tailor make to your specifications, either with help or on your own.


----------



## Broadside (13 Dec 2012)

Johnno, what height are you BTW? Have you checked the Mekk sizing to see if this is the right size frame? All of this could be a non starter if the frame won't fit you.


----------



## black'n'yellow (13 Dec 2012)

Rob3rt said:


> BTW the ad states that it is a DI2 only frame!


 
correct - the frame will only take an electronic groupset and there appear to be no cable bosses present.


----------



## youngoldbloke (13 Dec 2012)

Given the frame, the only really straightforward option is to put on an Ultegra Di2 groupset - you should be able to get one for about £1000 (including a chainset, of course). You will then need wheels, tyres, saddle, pedals etc, etc. If you were to do this, make sure that the frame is the right size for you. In reality it may be sensible to cut your losses and put the frame back on ebay. The original details were quite clear, so I can't see how you are entitled to any come back from the original seller


----------



## Sittingduck (13 Dec 2012)

Maaan this is a cluster f*ck 

If I was you - I would sell the frame on eBay and hope to make back what you paid. Back to the drawing board, for sourcing a bike but I would definitely look at getting a bike that's already built up. Second hand may well suit and you could grab a bargain, with a bit of luck!

It's a shame because it's a sexy looking frame


----------



## johnno1812 (13 Dec 2012)

6'1


----------



## johnno1812 (13 Dec 2012)

Been browsing 

http://www.sigmasport.co.uk/news/shimano_ultegra_di2_groupset

What u guys think?


----------



## Herzog (13 Dec 2012)

Another vote for flogging it. It's a very nice frame and, although I've no idea of you abilities with a spanner/torque wrench etc., I wouldn't advise using it for a first build (if it goes wrong with carbon, it can be curtains for the frame). As you wrote, everyone has to start somewhere, I started with a 20 quid bmx when I was 10 - I knacked it by being hamfisted and not really knowing what went where and how tight it should be. I can live with myself knowing that I wasted 20 quid, but if I buggered up a lovely carbon frame, that's a different story. As you can't stretch to an electronic groupset, I doubt you could afford to ruin the frame... 

I think you've been offered some good advice by the others if you were to go ahead with the build, particularly relating to help from your local bike shop. Perhaps you could get your new components from there (asking for a discount of course... ). If you are set on the self build, perhaps post here before purchasing new parts to make sure they fit the frame.

Good luck.


----------



## AndyRM (13 Dec 2012)

johnno1812 said:


> Been browsing
> 
> http://www.sigmasport.co.uk/news/shimano_ultegra_di2_groupset
> 
> What u guys think?


 
Who did you nick a grand off to be able to afford that?


----------



## johnno1812 (13 Dec 2012)

Found one of these sets cheap? Will it fit?


----------



## AndyRM (13 Dec 2012)

Cheap?! You can buy a decent full bike for £1,000!

Will it fit? Yes.


----------



## johnno1812 (13 Dec 2012)

It hAs a front derailleur, back, levers, junction box, battery, battery charger cable. And a splitter battery indicator.

So if I get that that's the groupset sorted??


----------



## AndyRM (13 Dec 2012)

You'd have to ask someone who knows more about DI2.


----------



## black'n'yellow (13 Dec 2012)

johnno1812 said:


> It hAs a front derailleur, back, levers, junction box, battery, battery charger cable. And a splitter battery indicator.
> 
> So if I get that that's the groupset sorted??


 
apart from brake calipers and a chainset...


----------



## RWright (13 Dec 2012)

I am no sizing expert but you may want to make sure a 56 frame is right for you before you fork out a grand for DI2.


----------

